# Preference for a 4 day split?



## SuperBane (May 16, 2013)

What do you guys think of an 4 day split such as:

1.Chest
2.Back
3.Legs
4.Shoulders

or

1.Chest
2.Back
3.Shoulders & Legs
4. Bi's & Tri's

Trying to change things up since I've a change in work schedule.

Probably 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off


----------



## SuperBane (May 16, 2013)

Actually days 3&4 should be switched on at least the first one with respect to the hamstrings, DL on Back day.

the second schedule could be like (2 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off)

Yet you get the general idea.


----------



## Georgia (May 16, 2013)

Do this! Love it

Chest/Triceps on Monday

Back on Tuesday

Wednesday rest day

Thursday legs/calves

Friday shoulders and biceps


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 16, 2013)

mines 

mon chest/tricepts. tues. back/bis. ..wed shoulders/legs thursday back to chest and tris.   each day is done with barbell and dumbbells combination.  oh.  fri abs and sat/sun. off.


----------



## Curiosity (May 16, 2013)

sparticus said:


> mines
> 
> mon chest/tricepts. tues. back/bis. ..wed shoulders/legs thursday back to chest and tris.   each day is done with barbell and dumbbells combination.  oh.  fri abs and sat/sun. off.



So do you rotate through the 3 days, like would you start the following week with back/bis on monday since you did chest/tris on thursday? Or do you just double up on chest and tris?


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 16, 2013)

I dont continue the sequence.  I double on chest and tris mondays are heavy weights after the 2 day rest and Thursday are burning days with high rep.

but im going to alternate soon.  such as one week just dumbbells.  and following just bar bell


----------



## SuperBane (May 16, 2013)

I want to incorporate (tire flips, hammer strikes, parachute sprints, prowler runs, sled pulls/ tire pulls) along the way as well ...

Thanks for the input guys!  Sparticus, I already do a few sets for reps of Incline Bench on shoulder day. Emphasis focusing on a particular area I feel is lacking it is coming along nicely now. 

Georgia tha is more or less what I was thinking but flip flop the last two days to give hamstrings more "off" time.
Eating like a savage again instead of a rabbit want to get my DL # *back* up and moving!


----------



## mistah187 (May 16, 2013)

Mon back and bis
Tues rest 
wensday chest tris
THurs shoulders
fri legs.

 Try to keep ar least 72 hours between squats and deadlifts.


----------



## RISE (May 16, 2013)

Mine goes:

Chest/tri's n bi's
Legs
Back n Bi's
Shoulders n calves

2 days off and then repeat.  I have weak bi's so i put in 2 workouts for them.


----------



## RedLang (May 17, 2013)

My split goes chest, quads/squats, upper back, shoulders, back/hamstrings, 2 days off.

It works really good.


----------

